# Sticky  Do you have something News Worthy to report?



## petforum

If you have some news worthy pet related story or some pet related event you would like to display in the pet news section, please feel free to add the information in a new thread or send the information to myself in a pm.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## slvet2

7/14/2009
PrFOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
HOW TO COOK FOR YOUR PET
Easy, Nutritious meals for Dogs, Puppies, Cats and Kittens
Dr. Amy Cousino's HOW TO COOK FOR YOUR PET is an invaluable cookbook for any pet lover and or owner.

For those who know the importance of healthy eating not only for humans, but for pets, this informative manual is a necessity.

Cousino, a licensed veterinarian and cook, has combined her talents to come up with healthy, nutritious recipes that are not only simple, but are based on natural and organic ingredients. You'll be able to incorporate fresh ingredients found at your local grocery and get your kids involved in the process with her step-by-step instruction ,designed especially for quick and easy preparation.

Included is a no-no list of foods for reference as well as a yes-yes list for pet owners that illustrate common foods safe for your pet. In addition, you'll find feeding guides, supplies you'll need for preparation and a questionnaire to help you determine your pet's favorite foods.
Publisher's website: How To Cook For Your Pet - Dr. Amy Cousino
ISBN: 978-1-60693-375-6 SKU: 1-60693-375-2


----------



## RSPCAgreyhounds

Hi Mark, 
Just tried to PM you with regards to an RSPCA campaign I'm running but was unable to send it as says you have no storage in your inbox. 

In short we have a chance to protect racing greyhounds from an uncertain future through legislation but need thousands to send a letter to the Government by 22nd July so timings are really tight!

I will try and re send in a while, just thought I'd let you know.

Katie


----------



## Badger's Mum

RSPCAgreyhounds said:


> Hi Mark,
> Just tried to PM you with regards to an RSPCA campaign I'm running but was unable to send it as says you have no storage in your inbox.
> 
> In short we have a chance to protect racing greyhounds from an uncertain future through legislation but need thousands to send a letter to the Government by 22nd July so timings are really tight!
> 
> I will try and re send in a while, just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> Katie


I think there's already a thread about it


----------



## RSPCAgreyhounds

Hi Christine, 

Thanks for letting me know, I've found the thread and made the post! 

K


----------



## mexborough

Hi. My name is Val, I have a white german shephard called bess. Bess had keyhole surgury to the heart yesterday to correct a grade 6 heart murmer. She went in the vets in the morning and walked out in the afternoon. Today she is playing! But what I want to stress is I rescued Bess from a puppy farm. My vet diagnosed her with a heart murmer straight away and told me I should take her back. I could not put her back in those conditions. The heart murmer grew worse and the thrill to the side of the chest was easy to feel. I got her to a cardiologist who gave me three choices, leave it and she will die, open heart surgury or key hole surgury. What was I to do but to go for the best option for my dog. I am happy to say I am astounded by the results of the keyhole, but I am unhappy to say the effect on my credit card is a large black hole. I would like to see this posted on your site as a warning for all those who might just want a cute fluffy bargain..In my book that does not exist.


----------



## jo-h

Dog, cat, horse, iguana, rabbit, gerbil, spider, rat, cockatoo, lizard, ferret, parrot

Whatever your pet  if youre worried or embarrassed by a problem it has - whether medical or behavioural  please get in touch

I am working on a research project at the moment (not presently for broadcast) for Maverick Television (Maverick Television: Maverick Television) and I am looking for people who have pets, but are scratching their heads with a problem their pet may have.

It could be behavioural or medical, big or small whatever it is, Id like to hear about it.

... could be a dog with bad wind; an overweight cat; a shy guinea-pig; a randy pony; a swearing parrot; an attention seeking lizard; a hyper-active rabbit, an aggressive hamster... absolutely anything!

May be it is not your pet  but a loved ones that you have concerns about? Thats fine too

Get in touch and Ill explain a little bit more about the project.

The number is 0121 771 1812 (ask for me Jo Harding) or [email protected]

Many Thanks, jo.


----------



## Katie1989

I've just given up my spanish class it just wasnt for me i feel really mean because the tutor is a really nice woman


----------



## cale

Hi Mark, 
Just tried to PM you with regards to an RSPCA campaign I'm running but was unable to send it as says you have no storage in your inbox. 

In short we have a chance to protect racing greyhounds from an uncertain future through legislation but need thousands to send a letter to the Government by 22nd July so timings are really tight!



...


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, I'm hoping this might encourage some more people to the Fun indoor Charity Dog show i'm organising on the 28th March 2010 @ Unit 8 Oyston Mill Preston PR1 8UR.

The Money raised will be going to the Preston RSPCA and the Doberman Welfare association. There 2 really good causes and i'm hoping to help raise alot of money for them!

As well as the Dog show there is going to be lots of freebies given away!

It will cost £1 per dog per class, With Rosettes given for 1st - 6th place. There will be other prizes to go with the Rosettes!

All first place winners will be placed in the best in show class for free.

The classes will include, Dog most like owner, best junior handler, waggiest tail, best fancy dress and many many more!

It's going to be a great family day out (please bring your own chairs :smile5: )

For full details please call Emma 01772 461024 or 07728014348 or email [email protected]

Even if you can't make it to the show, please let as many of your friends know about it as possible!


----------



## Dirky47

> Hi, I'm hoping this might encourage some more people to the Fun indoor Charity Dog show i'm organising on the 28th March 2010 @ Unit 8 Oyston Mill Preston PR1 8UR.


That's good. When did you start this Charity deed?


----------



## lucysnewmum

article on msn news tonight....are the police getting tougher with irresponsible owners....i hope so!!! lets hope the courts back them up if the 
owner is found to be negligent or irresponsible.

Man arrested after dog kills girl - Â UK News - MSN News UK


----------



## critter

Hi, I have already posted on the Dog Forum, so I hope you wont mind adding it here, A Rescue Centre which is close to me faces closure, because the local National Park Authority has decided in it's wisdom that the Rescue Centre needs planning permission to do what it's already doing! The Rescue Centre is asking for anyone who is concerned to e-mail The National Park Planning Dept to pledge their support for the Planning Application to be granted, please note this is not a request for money, but merely an e-mail, apparently the more positive e-mails received, the more favourably the application will be viewed, here is a link to the rescue centre where you can get more information :- Home - GREEN ACRES ANIMAL RESCUE , this centre rescues cats and kittens as well as dogs. I have no connection with Greenacres, I am just a concerned dog owner. wayne.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

I am really excited about going to love pets show this weekend at the showground in Peterborough. I have heard it is really good i have never been before and we are taking the whole family as we are all animal mad. Is anyone else going to be there?


----------



## jack34

petforum said:


> If you have some news worthy pet related story or some pet related event you would like to display in the pet news section, please feel free to add the information in a new thread or send the information to myself in a pm.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Hi Mark

This is a my first post in this forum. As regarding news, today I was looking for a pet care accredition agency in London and luckely I found the best one that is dogs2mogs. You should visit their stie dogs2mogs.com


----------



## friesianlover

petforum said:


> If you have some news worthy pet related story or some pet related event you would like to display in the pet news section, please feel free to add the information in a new thread or send the information to myself in a pm.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


The Animal Tribune is an online Newspaper for Animal Lovers.

We are just starting out, with our first paper coming out this Sunday!
 ~The Animal Tribune~ - Home
animal.freeforums.org • Index page

This newspaper will include:
Pet of the Week (readers submissions)
Animal of the Week
Website of the Week
Forum of the Week
News articles
Training Tips
Advice collemn
Facts
Quotes
Photo's submitted by readers
stories submitted by readers
drawing submitted by readers
poems submittied by readers
Book Reviews
Movie Reviews
Dog Food Reviews (Given by Pete the dog)
and much much more!

P.S. I'm not sure if advertising other places is allowed here or if this is even the right spot to post this! If I've made a mistake feel free to currect me in the matter.


----------



## davidpete

When I first time visited to pet shop at Feel Good UK, then I saw different pets . I really get surprised after watching them. They were beautiful. From them I like one beautiful rabbit's pet , it was amazing. I had never show this kind of pet in my life, But After some time it died. I never forget this incident.


----------



## AlbertRoss

Lloyds Banking Group (LBG) has performed a massive U-turn and will now reinstate pet insurance for thousands of customers, after originally axing cover.

The 4,500 customers whose pets had a medical condition covered by Halifax or Lloyds TSB, both part of LBG, when the providers withdrew from the market will be offered new cover.

The new policy, Halifax Pet Cover, will cover an animal's pre-existing conditions, if protected on the original plan, plus any new problems that may occur.


----------



## Anniekd

To all pet owners who are out of the uk with thier pets or about to leave, please follow the link below to be informed about microchip failure in respect to the pet passport. One of our dogs microchips failed when we about to return to the uk after being in france working since may. Nightmare. We now have two weeks to go before we can return with our dogs. It's a 21 day wait after obtaining a new pet passport. We had no where to go, we couldn't just leave doofy at the port, there we were with two dogs, a mum pebbles and her baby doofy. It was such a drama. We ended up in a tent on a campsite, thankfully, to venue holidays we express our gratitude. Lucky for us we had the Internet and an iPad so we could at least communicate. Thankfully virbac paid for the new passport and a week later, paid for accommodation for us to stay with the dogs until the return date. We had no idea that this batch of microchips were failing. Our work contract finished, we were due home, and there we were with no where to go. Kennels were an option but separating the inseparable dogs was a horrifying thought. We didn't even have the cost of that upfront. Lucky for us that venue holidays rescued us and lucky for us we live 15 miles from a virbac office in the uk who our vet communicated with. I dread to think what would have happened if we had not of had help. So please be aware of the current issue with the 9000 batch.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/microchips/


----------



## LaurenMacKinnonx

Please sign my petition 

If you truly care about the welfare of all animals then please stand up for them and sign this petition

Animals dont have a voice of their own but if they did, being kept as pets they would want this

I wish to get an absolute MINIMUM of 10 thousand signatures as this will be going to the UK government

Please speak up for animals.

Thankyou

(Create an animal abuse offenders list and a disclosure for anyone who wishes to own an animal. - e-petitions)


----------



## LaurenMacKinnonx

If you truly care about the welfare of all animals then please stand up for them and sign this petition

Animals dont have a voice of their own but if they did, being kept as pets they would want this

I wish to get an absolute MINIMUM of 10 thousand signatures as this will be going to the UK government

Please speak up for animals.

Thankyou

Create an animal abuse offenders list and a disclosure for anyone who wishes to own an animal. - e-petitions


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

ok signed petition, confirmed email, done. reading the text mentioning that paedophiles need public listing as parallel drawn, it was very difficult to get such lists done...publishing people who are cruel to animals will come up against many obstacles in the names of privacy, freedom of individuals, debt to society paid if punishment over etc etc

laws exist in france with fines up to 30 thousand gbp for cruelty to animals, yet rarely carried out. 

i read recent criticism of rscpca putting down healthy abandoned animals, spending time and money pursuing fines etc against cruelty persons....money has to come from somewhere if strays in such large numbers are kept in what seems just existance lives in pens i thought...

having animals registered, licences, checks that all have them is i think a step in direction of being able to defend animals as unregistered animals cannot speak for themselves as correctly pointed out


----------



## whitneyulloa

This is very interesting and this is very unique post compared for those I read before.


----------



## nishasharma1490

hey thanx for informing us about this...


----------



## jaycee05

i HAVE SIGNED,I WONDER IF YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO RENEW YOUR POST ABOUT THIS,SO IT IS ALWAYS VISIBLE FOR PEOPLE TO SIGN[Sorry, caps lock was on]


----------



## elly87

Many thanks for information


----------



## lucystela

Do not forget to shop for all you pet supplies on our pet supplies pages with some of the best deals on everything from dog and cat toys to specialty pet products. We also are very proud of the way our website communicates with its members, if you find a product or a company that offers something that really has saved you time and or money we want to hear about it. At that time we will share that product with our members and if it is a company we will post a banner on out pet supplies for sale page for members to view easily. clealyinternet.com


----------



## Jdenlucas

Hello everyone a quick question regarding Malcolm the youngs seafood cat


PHP:


can you plse tell me his breed and are blues eyes a popular strain best wishes john


----------



## Jdenlucas

Hi can anyone plse tell the breed of cat of Malcolm in the youngs uk ad thanks john


----------



## Amanda Martinez

please help us..
CLICK HERE TO DONATE http://t.co/H02fkGufQ3 http://t.co/wX9Izhw71D


----------



## tariq

Doggy Dans Online Dog Trainer: Video Membership From Top Dog Trainer


----------



## gzma

I really didn`t know about these miserable acts , i still don`t understand how dog meat could be eaten , for sure i believe that in this forum are a lot of people who are activists of dog rights and animal rights in general to make some noise about !

animalpyjamas.blogspot. com/2017/12/dogs-are-being-sliced-in-indonesia-take.html


----------

